# Syntaxe AppleScript



## Kartof (25 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, jai quelques problèmes au niveau de la syntaxe AppleScript : Comment mettre des guillemets dans des guillemets 
Ex : set nb_count to "tell application Finder count the windows end tell"
Comment mettre des guillemets avant et après Finder alors que 'en ai déjà mis avant ?

Pouvez- vous m'aider ?

Merci d'avance,

Kartof


----------



## zeRafioScripter (25 Décembre 2004)

Je ne comprends pas bien à quoi sert de mettre tout ça entre guillemets.
Mais si tu es sûr de ce que tu fais, voici le "corrigé":

Ta syntaxe comporte une autre erreur:
Il faut absolument que chaque commande soit sur une ligne séparée.
Sinon, tu auras une erreur de compilation.

set nb_count to "tell application \"Finder\"" & return & "count the windows" & return & "end tell"


----------



## Kartof (27 Décembre 2004)

ok, merci. Une autre question : connaissez vous une commande qui fait une copie d'écran ?


----------

